# Elle McPherson and Lucy Benjamin....to name a few!



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hey ladies!!*
Just thought I would add some hopeful smiley messages for us all.....have just read that Lucy benjamin (aka Lisa from Eastenders, ex of Phil Mitchell) lol...
has given birth to her second daughter 4 months ago...at the age of 41. 
And read that Elle "the body" McPherson had her son at the age of 40.... 
So, there is hope for us all yet....loads of women having babies over the age of 40....  
Indeed, my aunt gave birth at the age of 41... 
I am currently in the second week of my TWW....trying to conceive my second child....fingers crossed!    

Anyone care to add to this thread with some more cheerful name dropping!!


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Prickly - good luck for your OTD


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

thankyou!! May test a day early tomorrow morning...just to put myself out of misery and if neg to start planning for next month... 

How are you Hope??


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm ok - trying naturally after immunes and tests at Serum - weren't you on the Reprofit list last year


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have any names to drop but I just wanted to say it's so inspiring to hear women having children in there 40s.

I am just starting my journey at 41 and it gives me hope  .


----------

